# Dầu tràm con yêu giúp mẹ bầu phòng ngừa cảm cúm, sổ mủi hiệu quả



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (28/2/19)

Trong quá trình mang thai việc đảm bảo sức khỏe tốt tránh khỏi các bệnh xâm nhập vào cơ thể là điều mà mỗi mẹ bầu cần quan tâm. Đặc biệt là các bệnh về đường hô hấp như ho, cảm cúm, sổ mủi gây ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của thai nhi và những biến chứng nguy hiểm nếu không biết cách bảo vệ cơ thể.
Dầu tràm con yêu một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên được xem là biện pháp hiệu quả nhất đối với mẹ bầu. Một điều rất đặc biệt ở tinh dầu tràm là tác dụng làm ấm nhưng không gây nóng, bỏng rát da, rất an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh và phụ nữ mang thai, sau sinh. Vì vậy, Tinh Dầu Tràm đã trở thành sản phẩm không thể thiếu trong mỗi gia đình có con nhỏ.




*Cách phòng ngừa cảm cúm, sổ mũi cho bà bầu với tính dầu tràm nguyên chất*
Bà bầu hay bà mẹ sau sinh cơ thể thường rất nhạy cảm, sức đề kháng yếu trước khi đi ra khỏi nhà, nhất là vào những ngày thời tiết lạnh thoa một ít dầu tràm lên cổ và thái dương có tác dụng cản gió, phòng cảm cúm rất tốt.
*Dùng dầu tràm để xông:* Khi bị ngạt mũi các mẹ hãy cho ít dầu tràm vào nước ấm để tắm hay cho vài giọt dầu tràm vào nước ấm để xông hơi. Việc này vừa giúp các mẹ bầu giữ ấm cơ thể, phòng cảm lạnh hiệu quả.
*Cắt cơn ho bằng cách:* Cho dầu tràm vào thoa vào gan bàn chân bàn tay trước khi đi ngủ. Bên cạnh đó nên kết hợp việc dùng dầu tràm với massage sẽ phát huy hiệu quả cao. Đặc biệt, các mẹ bầu nhất là vào giai đoạn cuối thai kỳ thường hay bị chuột rút nên việc thoa dầu tràm và vận động nhẹ sẽ giúp cơ thể khỏe mạnh, hạn chế tình trạng chuột rút lúc về đêm.
*Phòng sổ mũi:* Cho dầu tràm lên mũi và ngửi trong 5 phút; đồng thời lúc có dấu hiệu sụt sịt các mẹ nên mặc ấm, cho ít dầu tràm vào một lọ nhỏ rồi đem dùng hàng ngày.
Bên cạnh đó, mẹ bầu nên cho ít dầu tràm vào dụng cụ xông dầu tràm để giúp không khí trong sạch, dễ thở.
*Những cách chủ động phòng ngừa cảm cúm khi mang thai*
Ngoài việc phòng cúm ngừa cảm cúm khi mang thai với tinh dầu tràm, thì các mẹ bầu hoàn toàn có thể chủ động phòng ngừa cảm cúm bằng các mẹo nhỏ như sau:
Tích cực bổ sung các hoa quả giầu vitamin C, uống nhiều nước, giữ vệ sinh cá nhân sạch sẽ, súc miệng bằng nước muối thường xuyên.
Khi đi ra ngoài, bạn cũng nên cẩn thận mang trong mình một chiếc áo mưa phòng bị mưa rất dễ bị cảm.
Tránh tiếp xúc với người bị cảm cúm vì bà bầu có nguy cơ nhiễm bệnh cao nhất.
Khi ngủ, tránh để quạt xoay thẳng vào mặt, bạn có thể lấy một chiếc khăn mỏng đặt lên cổ, tra thuốc nhỏ mũi trong các trường hợp bị ngạt mũi.
Hạn chế các thói quen dùng tay che miệng khi hắt hơi hoặc ho, tránh sờ tay lên mặt để hạn chế sự lây lan vi khuẩn từ bàn tay lên cơ thể.
Tránh xa khói thuốc lá, không uống các chất có cồn, tích cực đi bộ hít thở không khí trong lành, và cuối cùng là dành nhiều thời gian nghỉ ngơi hơn.
Mang thai là thời kỳ quan trọng trong cuộc đời mỗi người, vì vậy hãy chăm sóc bản thân mình thật tốt ngay từ những ngày đầu thai kỳ các mẹ nhé.
Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu


----------

